# החתולה מיוחמת צורחת בלילות - S.O.S



## ricky (29/11/01)

החתולה מיוחמת צורחת בלילות - S.O.S 
שלום לכולם - אני מניחה שכל בעלי החתולות התנסו בחווייה הקשה - החתולה שלי מיוחמת וכל לילה היא צורחת ומתפתלת עד כדי כך שהילדים מתעוררים ואינם יכולים לישון. אודה לבעלי/ות הנסיון להגיד לי כמה זמן ימשך סיוט זה והאם יש אמצעי להרגעת המצב מלבד לספק לחתולה זכר מורעב... תודה


----------



## champ (29/11/01)

אני חושב שיש לי פתרון.....  *לעקר!!!!* אותה וכמה שיותר מהר!!!!! למה את מחכה??? חשבת מה תעשי אחרי שיבוא ה"זכר המורעב" ואת תישארי עם החתולה ועוד 5-6 חתלתולים????? אין לי מושג מה את צריכה לעשות בזמן הייחום..... אבל כשהוא ייפסק - *לעקר*











 Champ


----------



## gaia44 (29/11/01)

פתרון... 
היתי מציעה לך לעקר אותה, דבר שימנע גורים לא רצויים במקרה שהיא תברח מהבית וגם יחסוך ממך לילות ללא שינה. בהצלחה!!!


----------



## *Michelle* (29/11/01)

עיקור, עיקור, עיקור 
למען בריאות החתולה למניעת גורים בלתי רצויים שיתאספו למעגל הרעב ומחלות של חתולי הרחוב למען ההגינות ולמען שלום המשפחה. למה, בכלל, להעמיד את החתולה במצב הזה??? אינסוף מאמרים על חשיבות העיקור, ממליצה לך לקרוא.


----------



## יעל-רוזנצויג (29/11/01)

זה ימשך כשבוע ואם את לא רוצה 
לעקר את יכולה לתת לה זריקה שמונעת יחום.


----------



## אניגודין (29/11/01)

חייבים לעקר, בינתיים אפשר לתת לה 
כדור הרגעה. אבל זה לא מומלץ ..


----------



## kittydoc (29/11/01)

חתולה מיוחמת 
ריקי קודם כל תנחומי על חוסר השינה עכשיו הדבר הנכון הוא מיד לעקר גם כשהיא מיוחמת זה מצב יותר מסובך מעיקור רגיל אבל בהחלט אפשרי עשיתי רבים כאילו(רק הבוקר בחתולת רחוב שנתפסה לי במלכודת) בשום פנים אסור לתת זריקות נגד יחום בשעת יחום הדבר מוכח כמסרטן ויגרום לדלקת רחם קשה העיצה שלי מהר לוטרינר ובפעם הבאה אל תחכי ככ הרבה זמן


----------



## אמיר הייטנר (29/11/01)

היי ריקי 
אני נורא מזדהה עם הסבל של החתולה ושלך, גם לי היה סיפור כזה עם חתולה וזה פשוט סבל נוראי בשבילה. ראיתי שהמליצו לך כאן על עיקור. זה לא שאני נגד עיקור, אבל חשוב לדעת שזה בשום פנים לא הפתרון היחיד שיש. יש לי דילמה לא קטנה בנוגע לעיקור, מצד אחד זה פותר את הבעיה אחת ולתמיד, אך מצד שני בכל זאת יש כאן פגיעה בגופה של החתולה ואולי גם קצת בנפשה. לגבי חתולי רחוב, אני באופן חד משמעי בעד עיקור, לגבי חתולה ביתית אני יותר בדילמה. בכל אופן, יש לי חבר שנותו לחתולה שלו גלולות שהוא קיבל מהוטרינר (זה משהו דומה לגלולות נגד הריון של נשים), והגלולות האלה פתרו לו את בעיית הייחום של החתולה. יש ויכוח גם לגבי מידת הבריאות של הגלולות, כך שבכל מקרה אין פתרון אידאלי. לכל פתרון יש יתרונות וחסרונות, אבל מה שבטוח שהמצב הזה שאת נותנת לה להיות מיוחמת מבלי לקבל שום טיפול הוא מצב של סבל מיותר לכולם - גם לה וגם לכם. אמיר.


----------



## kittydoc (29/11/01)

בשום פנים ואופן לא 
אמיר הגלולות הללו הינן אסון מהלך במקרה הטוב זה יגרום לסכרת להיפר פלזיה של העטינים וכמובן שהן מסרטנות זהו טיפול מיושן ומסוכן מאין כמוהו!!!!!!!!!! ובמיוחד אין לתת אותן בזמן שהחתולה מיוחמת אינך וטרינר אינך חשוף למחקרים השונים אם יקרה משהוא לחתולה עקב עיצת אחיטופל אתה תצטרך לישון עם ידיעה זאת בלילה!


----------



## אמיר הייטנר (29/11/01)

כדאי מאוד ש תקראי שוב את דברי 
אני לא המלצתי, אלא אמרתי שזאת אחת מהאפשרויות, ושחבר שלי קיבל את הגלולות מ-ו-ט-ר-י-נ-ר. יתכן שהוטרינר טועה - אני לא מומחה, ולא מתיימר להיות כזה. מאחר שאת לא יודעת על איזה גלולות בדיוק מדובר, אז חבל שאת שוללת לפני שאת בודקת. יכול להיות שאלה גלולות אחרות מאלה שאת חושבת. בכל מקרה - הדבר ה-י-ח-י-ד שהמלצתי לך זה ללכת לוטרינר ולא לתת לחתולה המסכנה לסבול כל כך. לא המלצתי לך על שום דבר אחר.


----------



## kittydoc (29/11/01)

הגלולות 
בכמה מילים אין ולא קיימות גלולות אחרות בשוק החומר הפעיל הוא אותו חומר בכולן ורק השם המסחרי משתנה מחברה לחברה


----------



## אמיר הייטנר (30/11/01)

אולי את צודקת 
אני כאמור לא מתיימר להיות מומחה, וכל שהמלצתי לה זה לפנות לוטרינר.


----------



## חתול זקן (30/11/01)

לא אולי אלא בטוח, הכותבת היא וטרינר


----------



## אמיר הייטנר (30/11/01)

חבר שלי גם קיבל את הכדורים מוטרינר 
אבל שוב, אני לא מתווכח עם מומחים.


----------



## חתול זקן (30/11/01)

רק עיקור יעזור - הנה הפרטים 
רק עיקור וכמה שיותר מהר. ניתן לעקר חתולה גם בזמן יחום, כל וטרינר בעל נסיון עם חתולים יודע כיצד לעשות זאת. הזריקות (שאסור לתת בעת יחום) והכדורים הם פרקטיקה מיושנת שהוכחה כמסוכנת לחתולה (סרטן ועוד צרות אחרות) ואילו העיקור ימנע סרטן במערכת הרביה של החתולה. לענין ההשפעה על החתולה - אין לעשות השלכות של ערכים ואמונות שלנו, בני האדםף, אודות הנושא על החתולה. חתולה אינה אדם ואינה נושאת מטעני דעות, אמונות, ערכים וכו´ שבני האדם פיתחו עם השנים. אסור לעשות השלכה כי הדבר רק גורם נזק לחתולה. לידיעתך - חתולה אינה נהנית ממין, למעשה הדבר אף כואב לה לא מעט והוא דומה דווקא לאונס (אם בכל זאת אעשה את אשר אני מתנגד לו ובכל זאת אשווה למערכת הערכים של בני האדם). חתולה אינה מייחסת ערכים לחוויית האימהות, ואין לה דבר חוץ מדחפים ואינסטינקטים המבוססים על הרצון להרבות את הגזע. ההשפעה העיקרית על התנהגות החתולה היא לטובה - חתולה רגועה יותר ובריאה יותר. בעמותה למען החתול בישראל מבצעים עיקורים/סירוסים במחירים מיוחדים, חצי המחיר. ניתן לקבל שם כל הסבר ומידע שרוצים כי העמותה היא מרכז ידע הגדול בארץ המתמחה בחתולים. הרופא של העמותה רואה (ומעקר) חתולים בחודש יותר מאשר הרופאים במרפאות בעיר עושים בשנה. מומלץ מאד לפנות ולהזמין תור ככל המוקדם. ניתן גם לקבל שירותי הסעה (רחובות בדרום ועד חדרה בצפון). כל המידע, טלפונים וכד´ באתר העמותה http://www.cats.org.il (כולל טלפונים חדשים של המרכז החדש באבן יהודה) מצורף בזה קובץ הסבר על מיתוסים ואמונות הנוגע בענין שאפשר לקרוא ב-word


----------



## **לילך** (30/11/01)

אני מצטרפת לעיצות המצויינות 
של חתול זקן ו kittydoc ולאמירף אני חולקת על דבריך : הפיתרון הוא אך ורק עיקור !!!! בשום פנים ואופן אסור לתת כדורים ,שרון הווטרינרית הסבירה לעומק למה זה גורם ,אנא קיראו בעיון את דבריה ! חשוב מאד לזכור שחתולים הם לא בני אדם ,אין להם רגשות אנושיים והם לא מפתחים יחסים עמוקים רבי משמעות , העיקור לא פוגע בהם רגשית וזאת טעות איומה לנסות להטיל על חתולים מה שבני אדם מרגישים. כמו שתיארת ,חתולה מיוחמת זאת חתולה סובלת ,אין שום סיבה שבעולם לתת לחתולה להמליט ,היא לא מפיקה מזה שום תועלת ובודאי שלא נהנית עמוקות מהמצב. יש לי שני חתולים בני חמש: החתולה מעוקרת והחתול מסורס ,גם לי היתה התלבטות קטנה לפני חמש שנים אבל היום אני יכולה להצהיר בודאות ,שעשיתי את הדבר הכי נכון בשבילם. הם מאושרים ,הקטנתי משמעותית את הסיכויים לסרטן ודלקות ,הם לא מיוחמים ועצבניים כל היום ,הם לא רבים ומתקוטטים עם חתולים אחרים ויש להם חיים נפלאים.


----------

